# Homing Pigeon NNJ



## PigeonBrain (Aug 9, 2014)

Found an AU banded homing pigeon. Owner has been contacted with no response, so this lovely pigeon needs a home. This is a 2014 pigeon and I think it is a hen. Very pretty and appears pretty docile. If you live in the northern NewJersey (Passaic County) area and can adopt this bird please let me know. Pigeon appears in good health. Pics in my photo album.


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

Any chance you still have the bird? I found an IF banded pigeon around the same time and I am thinking about getting it a "friend". the owner told me he would call me back with a date he would come get the bird....and needless to say no such call. I am in Middlesex county and my bird is also a 2014


----------

